# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Last maag onder en bijkomende klachten.

## AlexanderK

*Beste forumlezers,*

ik heb sinds enkele weken last van me maag, van onderen en met name aan de rechterkant. Ik hoop hier enigszins meer informatie te krijgen betreft wat het zou kunnen zijn.. Overigens ben ik enkele tijd terug naar de huisarts geweest betreft dit probleem, en moest vervolgens me urine en bloed laten testen. Beide bleken in orde te zijn. Na de kerst zal ik uiteraard een nieuwe afspraak nu maken, maar hoop vooraf al enig informatie te kunnen verkrijgen..

*Nodige inf:*
Ik ben een man van 18 jaar. En zoals ik hierboven heb geschreven sinds enkele tijd last van me maag, dat onlangs is toegenomen in klachten. Is een beetje een zeurende pijn/stekende pijn, die met name in de avond en nacht tevoorschijn komt of verergert. Ochtend nooit ergens last van zover ik heb opgemerkt.

Me ontlasting is de laatste tijd redelijk dun, maar niet bepaald diarree te noemen. Ook enkele keren opgemerkt dat soms de ontlasting redelijk lichtkleurig is, iets witter zomaar te zeggen. Verder een beetje een opgeblazen gevoel en soms ook het gevoel een heel klein beetje misselijk/duizelig te zijn. Maar dat kan ook een beetje in me hoofd zitten... Ben ook redelijk vermoeit laatste tijden, maar dat kan ook liggen aan het steeds te laat naar bed gaan eerlijk gezegd.

Hoop dat jullie hier enigszins iets uit kunnen concluderen van waar de klachten komen, en wat het misschien zou kunnen zijn..

*Met vriendelijke groeit,*
Alexander

----------

